# Some from yesterday



## Bios. (Mar 29, 2011)

Yellow Dung Fly (Scathophaga stercoraria) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Fly by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

Any crits would be much appreciated!


----------



## Bios. (Mar 29, 2011)

Spring has finally come! More from today:




Zebra Spider (Salticus scenicus) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Ladybird by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Tawny Mining Bee (Andrena fulva) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Tawny Mining Bee (Andrena fulva) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 29, 2011)

These are good stuff


----------



## Davor (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely captures! my favorite is the Ladybug, perfect focus and angle.


----------



## Bios. (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah I moved a flower behind the leaf the ladybird was sitting on to avoid having a dark background.

I think there's going to be many more of these as the weather gets warmer!


----------



## adarlingshot (Mar 30, 2011)

creepy, but awesome!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice series, esp like 3 and the ladybird.


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 31, 2011)

Great Job!


----------



## bishwo (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked the 3rd one. wonderful !!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the zebra spider shot!


----------



## Bios. (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I think I'm going to just keep posting my macros in this thread as now it's spring there's going to be a lot more coming!

Here's todays helping:



Solitary  Bee by  [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr



Nomada  Sp. by  [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr



Tawny Mining Bee (Andrena fulva) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr



Nomada Sp. by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr



Nomada Fulvicornis? by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr



Nomada Fulvicornis? by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr



Tawny Mining Bee (Andrena fulva) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


----------



## Bios. (Apr 4, 2011)

Another from yesterday. I was experimenting with backgrounds, trying to get them nice and smooth.
I need to find some different subjects but these bees are making it too easy for me by nesting right on my doorstep!



Solitary Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 4, 2011)

Like the last one.  That background is nice and smooth.  Always handy to have some local bugs.


----------



## Bios. (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally got the Bee Fly I've been after for ages:




Bee Fly (Bombylius major) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

Something thats not a Bee:




Crab Spider by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

More bees I'm afraid although there's a couple of new species.




Mining Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Nomada Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Mining Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Nomada Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

Any crits/comments appreciated!


----------



## Bios. (Apr 10, 2011)

More bees!




Nomada Spp. by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Nomada Spp. by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Andrena Spp. by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Bee having a pollen bath by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

And a Nursery Web Spider:




Pisura mirablis by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


----------



## Miladymimi (Apr 10, 2011)

I like the bee in the pollen, lovely colors and very sharp.


----------



## Bios. (Apr 12, 2011)

Nomada Spp. by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Solitary Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Weevil? by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Nomada marshamella? by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


----------



## ghache (Apr 12, 2011)

Seriously, you and nates should get together and make babies.

Sick shots. I rarely shoot macro at that scale since i dont own a macro lens but i am always blown away everytime i see insect pictures posted on here. Insects have so many details. :thumbup:


----------



## Drake (Apr 12, 2011)

Great shots. Do you use any sort of flash or is it all natural lighting?


----------



## ghache (Apr 12, 2011)

Drake said:


> Great shots. Do you use any sort of flash or is it all natural lighting?



I suspect he is using a flash, shoot fast and pray.


----------



## Drake (Apr 12, 2011)

That's what I thought, curious about the details though. Is it a ring flash, a normal strobe, of camera flash or just a properly diffused pop-up.


----------



## Bios. (Apr 12, 2011)

ghache said:


> Drake said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots. Do you use any sort of flash or is it all natural lighting?
> ...



I use a diffused 430ex on a bracket and insect macro ninja skills!

Here's a pic of my set-up: 




My macro setup. by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

Thanks guys!


----------



## Drake (Apr 12, 2011)

Bios. said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Drake said:
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## Bios. (Apr 13, 2011)

Jumping Spider by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

These bees are really funny when they sleep, no falling out of bed when you're jaws are clamped on a stalk!




Sleeping Nomada by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Male Solitary Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Male bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Johny (Apr 15, 2011)

scary, but you did an excellent job. If I could, I would give you the award for the best macro photographer. Regards


----------



## Bios. (Apr 18, 2011)

Tongue cleaning by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Feeding nomada bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr




Feeding Bee by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


----------



## ghache (Apr 18, 2011)

whats the curved bracket your using to hold your flash?!??! i realy like that.
and your cord is ttl?


----------



## Bios. (Apr 18, 2011)

Type "c flash bracket" into ebay and you will get something similar, it's a bit cheap and comes loose quite a lot but it does the job. I have now got a small ballhead so I can move the flash about a bit easier. And yes its E-TTL.


----------

